# Maturing Timeline



## jclark2191 (Dec 5, 2014)

So I was just curious if there was an approximate age/size that my Africans will hit that will subsequently throw them into fish puberty and allow them to start showing their grown-up colors.

I have 9 different variations in my aquarium so I'm not expecting them to all be the same. I've just noticed that one of my Red Jewels is starting to show some of that beautiful ruby around the gills and he is only about 2 inches long. Where as I have a 3" Peacock that is still VERY dark and will only flash the faintest yellow color for special occasions, like feeding time. 
I have a full stock list on my tanks listing that you are more than welcome to check out, they're all right around 1.75"-2.5" in length. If anyone could give me an approximate size/age ratio to follow, that would be helpful as well.

Thanks again!


----------



## BDASTRK (Dec 12, 2014)

I wont go down the age road, I did a test a few years back power feeding my fish and I had some 6" Peacocks in less then a year so I dont go down the age road. What I will tell you there is many factors that come into play with color and as a whole a 3" fish or 1/2 its full grown size should have some color starting to come in. I can tell you that I have 4 fish in my tank right now that are above 3" and still dont have much color and it is all do to temperament. The Maleri Island, The red shoulder, The Usisya and the Swallow tail are all over 3" long, yest these fish all either have rivals in the tank or are timid compared to the other fish in the tank. Yes I have a 3" Maylandi Sulferhead which is known to be timid just blooming.

So there are a lot of factors and no real science,age or size that can be put on it.


----------



## jclark2191 (Dec 5, 2014)

I can understand the tank rival issue. It's very clear to everyone who the "ruler" is in this ecosystem. Funny thing is, she's one of the smaller fish in there. Hahaha.

I suppose this forces me to ask if I have over-stocked my modest 55G tank. Is 14 Cichlids and 2 plecos too much to maintain healthy fish?


----------



## BDASTRK (Dec 12, 2014)

If your asking is that to many fish for them all to color up, the answer is no, not by any stretch, will it take a bit longer.............Sure thats always the risk, I have never had a full grown male not completely color up as a full grown adult. I would hope that you designed your system to handle the mechanical and bio load of housing that many fish in a 55 gallon though, as I would be more concerned about the fishes health based on water quality then anything else...............especially when they reach their full grown size.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

I wouldn't expect any color really out of the 'sunshine' Aulonocara, especially with fish like Auratus and Cyaneorhabdos in the tank. And if the Jewels turn out to be a male and female, expect them to pair up and take over much of the tank.

Research and preparation are vital before stocking cichlids, and Africans are no exception.


----------



## PhinFan1981 (Nov 15, 2014)

I agree with Iggy.The mix you have is anything but ideal. I wouldn't expect much color out of the majority of your fish. You have what I call (dealbreaker species in there) Fish that will mature and try to dominate your entire tank. The best is to decide what you want from your tank in the beginning. If you want a mix or species tank. In a mix you would shoot for all males. I would not suggest auratus in an all male mbuna tank. And definitely not the peacocks in all male mbuna tanks.If your not planning on starting over completely...I would remove the jewels and the auratus for starters and go from there.


----------

